
Ask HN: I dropped my s6 in the toilet - muse900
Sounds bizzare, yes! How can a person drop his phone in the toilet? I was questioning that myself but since last night I know...<p>I left it in rice overnight etc and blow-dried it (didn&#x27;t open it at all).<p>Atm its turning on, and the software is working as expected.<p>The lock&#x2F;shut down button keeps being pressed without me pressing it. I even turned the phone off and it came on , on its own.<p>I understand that the circuit board is still humid and maybe thats why it keeps doing this.<p>I also tried charging it and there were quirky electric noises coming out so I unplugged it immediately.<p>Moving forward, do I just let it dry for a few days and check out to see if its functioning correctly?<p>I understand that there is some danger in having phones like that, especially when charging them or being in an airplane.<p>Do I just buy a new phone (last option for me as I can&#x27;t really afford one atm).<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mariust
was it before or after? :)

